# Pike Fishing



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I found a stretch of open water to the north and fished for northern pike this afternoon. I caught 4 and had 2 others follow my lure to the bank. No, wait that was the dream I had about "catching" pike. Anyway, I did fish the river and it was a nice afternoon. I thought the over cast conditions would have the fish on the move, but it did not......for me anyway. The clarity was great but the river level was about a foot below ideal. I snagged up and lost 3 lures which was frustating, but it sure was good to get out of the house and cast a line.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have never caught a pike in my life. That is my goal for this year. So that story was killing me for the first I think 4 sentences lol thanks critter.


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

Kyle,
Don't forget you have to take me muskie fishing this year. Sorry I didn't make it to TOSA last Thursday but my brother just got into town, so I spent the night with him. I'm still debating what yak to get this year. I think the Trophy 126 is gonna win out though. Let me know when you're going out again, I'll gladly come along. I've been itching to get out and try my new baitcaster out.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Cap'n Karl said:


> Kyle,
> Don't forget you have to take me muskie fishing this year. Sorry I didn't make it to TOSA last Thursday but my brother just got into town, so I spent the night with him. I'm still debating what yak to get this year. I think the Trophy 126 is gonna win out though. Let me know when you're going out again, I'll gladly come along. I've been itching to get out and try my new baitcaster out.


Yes, there will be plenty of musky fishing this spring and summer for sure. We'll get after them. Hopefully, this rain clears out a lot of the snow and ice at Alum.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

It's kind of ironic/funny hearing people wanting to catch northern pike when I grew up in WI. They're definitely more plentiful up that way and people catch em when they're bass fishing all the time and many don't care for them. They are fun to catch though. I haven't even seen one in central ohio.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> It's kind of ironic/funny hearing people wanting to catch northern pike when I grew up in WI. They're definitely more plentiful up that way and people catch em when they're bass fishing all the time and many don't care for them. They are fun to catch though. I haven't even seen one in central ohio.


I was in the airport in Wisconsin on a layover and got to talking about fishing with someone else from Wisconsin. I told him my dream was to get into a bunch of pike. His response was just laughter. But I laughed at him because he had never caught a bass over 3 lbs lol. He was good guy but I still hate the fact I have never caught a pike haha.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike I am going tomorrow text me if you still have my number


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike I am going tomorrow text me if you still have my number


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

cpr_mike1 said:


> I was in the airport in Wisconsin on a layover and got to talking about fishing with someone else from Wisconsin. I told him my dream was to get into a bunch of pike. His response was just laughter. But I laughed at him because he had never caught a bass over 3 lbs lol. He was good guy but I still hate the fact I have never caught a pike haha.


The picture in my avatar is the biggest WI bass I had EVER caught. Just a shade under 5lbs. The higher the lattitude the smaller the bass (for the most part anyway).


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Mike I am going tomorrow text me if you still have my number


TEXTED! I have been dying to get out.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

-So did you guys go? If so how did it go?


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

It's great to hear all this talk about Northerns and WI. I am originally from there as well. When I saw this thread I was very interested by people talking about catching them in the warmer waters of central Ohio. One thing I can say though is even if the bass get smaller the further north you go, in northern WI the pike seem to be as prevelant as bass (and even when they are not, pike do like to come back for seconds and thirds).


----------



## selfishboy22 (Feb 9, 2009)

where does one go to fish for pike in central ohio? i have no idea. what tackle should i use? can you catch them good from the bank? let me know i am getting cabin fever and need to fish.


----------



## fishking12 (Dec 18, 2008)

what is the best thing to use to catch them with i want to try and catch a few this year


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I made it out for a few hours today fished 5 or 6 spots. Threw spinners and Xraps and HJ's to no avail. Couldn't get to the spots I wanted because of snow and parking but it was nice to get out and do some casting. TTalked to a couple other guys they were just getting set up so I can't say for sure how they did but the way they were doing it I bet they did pretty good.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

there are lots of pike in ohio if you know where to go. this early in the year, big suckers or chubs under a bobber work better (in my exp.). in the fall, just about any crankbait or spinner will work. i've only caught them in rivers, so for what it's worth, i read an article in in-fisherman magazine. it said female pike can only produce eggs if the water gets ice cover, which doesen't always happen on ohio rivers, so if you catch one put it back.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

So, do you guys use swivels with bearings when throwing mepps inline spinners?
I never fish with them, but was considering this year for pike. I tried some small spinners for smallies awhile back and remember line twist from hell. Algia #4 was what I was thinking of throwing.

I don't know much about pike, but what I have heard and learned is that they like slower moving water and like to hid out near that grass stuff in the water. And if ya keep casting to the same spot over and over again, you can sometimes piss them off. (i did last year) It is very fun to catch them, they put up a good fight, especially on an outfit setup to catch smallies.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

danjaquino said:


> So, do you guys use swivels with bearings when throwing mepps inline spinners?
> I never fish with them, but was considering this year for pike. I tried some small spinners for smallies awhile back and remember line twist from hell. Algia #4 was what I was thinking of throwing.
> 
> I don't know much about pike, but what I have heard and learned is that they like slower moving water and like to hid out near that grass stuff in the water. And if ya keep casting to the same spot over and over again, you can sometimes piss them off. (i did last year) It is very fun to catch them, they put up a good fight, especially on an outfit setup to catch smallies.


I caught a lot of Northerns in my earlier years in Michigan,and my suggestion would be to use a leader of some sort.It will eliminate the line twists from hell and will prevent most bite offs.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I usually don't use a leader. The biggest I have ever seen in Ohio was about 34-36"s which is a really nice fish, but most where I am fishing are about 20-30" and a leader is just not necessary. I have never had line twist with a Mepps or any other kind of in-line spinner. I use them all the time when fishing for rockies and smallies.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I believe that Pike have round teeth, Muskies have flat ones. That would be why you need a leader with Muskies and not pike. I could be wrong, but I think I heard that once upon a time. 
Fishing in Canada we caught a bunch of Pike including a 43" without a leader. Never seemed to be an issue.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not huge but fun! Swivels work!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I have had pike bite through 30lb power pro and 10lb mono quite a bit when I first started fishing for them. I now use about a foot of 30lb mono or fluoro. It's not worth loosing a $7.00 husky jerk.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I dont realy target pike but here in stillwater creek in Uhrichsville I fish for smallmouth from time to time. I know it is full of pike I catch them with tubes alot,most are in the 20 to 36 inch range but I have hooked in to some that I know where alot bigger I know over 40 inches had them up to the boat but didnt land them. I bet if someone that know how to fish for them could have alot of fun in there.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

my uncle bought a cabin up on coldwater lake in michigan this summer. i went up late summer and we were running rattletraps for bass. caught quite a few pikes up there and it was the first time i ever caught one. those damn things stink, but they were fun to catch since the bass werent biting


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Gottagofishn said:


> I believe that Pike have round teeth, Muskies have flat ones. That would be why you need a leader with Muskies and not pike. I could be wrong, but I think I heard that once upon a time.
> Fishing in Canada we caught a bunch of Pike including a 43" without a leader. Never seemed to be an issue.


Pike teeth are like razors, they will slice through mono pretty easy. Muskies on the other hand have teeth like dogs. They can still slice the line but not as common as pike. Most of the time pike and muskie will slam you lure from the side and have half of it hanging out of there mouth and this is when you'll lose a big pike without a leader. Ill use leaders for pike most of the time and I'll use heavy hard mono/fluoro for muskies. Guess you just got lucky on that 43''. Nice catch. FFBG


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

We go to Canada, every year and generally catch between 200 and 300 pike between about 7 of us in a week. We fish in a very weedy lake (extreme west end of lake Nippissing) and use spinner-baits exclusively for pike which all of the locals recommend. You'd be nuts to not use a leader, they, and muskie will bite right through your line otherwise. We love catching them. It's amazing how plentiful they are.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

yes they have very sharp teeth and very sharp gill plates i have actually been biten by them and it does not feel very well at all


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I stand corrected....After looking at some close ups they definately have flat teeth at the top.....all the better to cut the line with.
Thanks for the good info. 

Now where did I put those leaders????


----------



## El_Bombero (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Louie
I am heading back to the Nip this spring. We will actually be on the French, but plan on taking at least one trip to Nip. Funny how some think Pike are a nuisance, yet, me and my buddy are gonna drive 13 hours north just to chase them down. They are more fun than any other to catch - especially in the crystal clear waters of the French where you can see them turn into an "S" and slam your lure. And yes, when I am fishing with a $20 lure, I am using a leader for sure.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

yea i have caught quite a few pike some in Michigan and some in northeast ohio, but if pike is what your fishing for i would defiantly suggest a leader they will slice your line like nothing. i have caught them on soft plastics while fishing for bass too. they are very aggressive and will hit just about anything if it goes in front of them.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've had pike bite through 50lb spider wire braid. Didn't happen very often, but definitely happened. I've pulled one out before that had my wirle leader kinked up a 90 degree angles around the teeth! You can catch them without a leader, but only if you hook them the right way.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have tried steel leaders and while the one's I hook deffinetly aren't cutting through it seems like it took the bite down, made the fish more finicky. I would say it was 10-1 noleader-leader. What I have been doing is about a 2 foot peice of 30lb braid tied on to my main line. It seems to work ok. I would really like to get out and give it a try this weekend. We will see.


----------



## waterdogg (Aug 11, 2007)

I really want to get into some pike fishing this year. Can you use the same bait for pike as you can for Muskie? I would think they would want something a little smaller?


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Pike will eat anything!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

fishingfoolBG said:


> Pike will eat anything!


very true, I have found that bright colors work well. I wouldn't use and 10-12 in bait around here I would say 6-7'' max, but I usually don't go that big unless it is live bait


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well it is offical I am gonna give it a try tommorow and see what i can scare up. I just got home fromm getting bait and I got my rods ready and I am gonna hit it hard went and scouted some spots tonight after i caught my bait and everything looks good. I will let everyone know how I do


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well i hit the river with a buddie today and didn't do much good we had one big one hooked but it cut his line, it was big I'm talking 30'' + he had it right to the bank and then had his line flying back at him I had nothing all day. We also saw a ford ranger along the side of the road with a team ogf sticker on it. Never saw anyone though. If aanyone was out how did you do? Also i may head back out tommorow and try my luck again


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

That was my ford ranger. Crittergitter and I fished that section today with no luck. The weather was perfect and the air was really warm, but the water was really cold. We threw cranks, rapalas and mepps at em' but no luck. We ran into OhioHunter on the way out. He was just starting, so no report from him. I think if we get a string of 40s and not too much rain, it might be great next weekend. Good Luck guys.
dan


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

All this snow melting is keeping the river cold and the fish aren't moving much. I don't think we saw one shad or any baitfish moving either so that doesnt help. If we don't get to much rain in the next week it should get a little better. 

It was great finally fish with you DanJ. We'll get em going next time. Nice to meet Ohiohunter as well.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a nice hit on an fire tiger looking Xrap but it spit it. Don't think it was a pike though just didn't feel right. 
It was nice meeting you guys. Now that you all know what my trucks looks like stop by and say hi. I plan on 
Hitting it again hard tomorrow! Good luck everybody.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

boogieman...where do you put a boat in at urichsville??? this should be in the se section...lol


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice meeting you also crittergitter. I'm glad I got to finally get out with ya and canoe!!
Let me know when ya wanna go again, I'd be happy to go. Nice to meet you too OhioHunter, if you ever wanna go, give me a hollar. I don't live far from there. Isn't this website great? You meet so many great people on here.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yea you do. Now that I had some time to think about it I believe I have seen critter on the river before several times.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Glad the pike are starting to hit on the Muskingum River!!!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

muskigum? I was on rush creek I must have posted in the wrong thread


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Floated about 9 miles today and threw everything except hand grenades and no results at all. 
I think I am gonna wait about week before I try it again. Gonna go after some crappie here in the next day or 
two.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I was wondering if any one new of any place's in fairfield county or around the area to hook in to them. thank's


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Floated about 9 miles today and threw everything except hand grenades and no results at all.
> I think I am gonna wait about week before I try it again. Gonna go after some crappie here in the next day or
> two.


Really and no phone call at all I see how you treat me. LOL text me nad le tme know where and when if everything opens up maybe we could hit something this weekend


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

With all the snow and ice melt the river is up quite a bit now, and rain is in the forcast for Wednesday & Thursday. It doesnt look good at this point.


----------

